# C++ FTP Verbindung herstellen



## kane291 (31. Januar 2005)

Hallo. Ich möchte mit meinem C++ Programm eine FTP verbindung zu meiner Seite aufbauen, ein File hochladen und die verbindung wieder trennen.

   Mein Programmcode:


```
#include <cstdlib>
   #include <iostream>
   #include <windows.h>
   using namespace std;
   
   int main(int argc, char *argv[])
   {
   	
   	system("ftp.exe");
   	system("open gamechamber.ch");
   	system("ftpusername");
   	system("ftppasswort");
   	system("cd html");
   	system("binary");
   	system("send");
   	system("gisela_schmidt.jpg");
   	system("testbild.jpg");
   	Sleep(200);
   	system("bye");
   	//system("cls");
   	system("PAUSE");
   	
   	return EXIT_SUCCESS;
   }
```
 
 Er kommt aber nur bis zum FTP Fenster. d.h. Er öffnet die Konsole geht ins Windows FTP Programm macht dor aber nichts mehr. erst wenn ich das Win-FTP Programm mit "quit" beende, fürt er die Restlichen system Kommandos aus (dann bringts mir ja nix mehr  )

   Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich wie ich das beheben könnte?


----------



## Kachelator (31. Januar 2005)

Versuch mal, ob du der ftp.exe die zu sendenden Daten und Login-Informationen per Kommandozeile übergeben kannst. Dann könntest du die erste Zeile umbauen und den Rest verwerfen -- nur eine Idee.


```
system("ftp.exe -aParameterA -bParameterB"); // etwa so
```


----------



## Tobias K. (31. Januar 2005)

moin


Dein Problem ist das system() Aufrufe getrennt behandelt/ausgeführt werden.
Es gibt auch relativ einfache Möglichkeiten das mit C++ eigenen Mitteln zu machen.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## kane291 (31. Januar 2005)

@Kachelator: Ja dan binn ich wahrscheinlich connected, aber den Rest führt er dadurch ja nicht aus.

@umbrasaxum: Wie meinst du das?


----------



## Tobias K. (31. Januar 2005)

moin


http://www.tutorials.de/search.php?searchid=141176


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------

